# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Karachi susta 250 BN.310670xv

## Xprime

Real sustanon from Karachi, look very good and overdosed.

----------


## Xprime

plz seajackal can u edite the title of my thread "karachi" not "nile".

----------


## Seajackal

I did it Xprime!  :Wink:  The juice looks good from here man!

----------


## MichaelCC

nice Karachi collection "Xprime" - looks good to me too. Enjoy it ..

----------


## Bizz

i had great result with those! enjoy

Bizz

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Looks like the soldiers are ready for battle..

----------


## Xprime

> Looks like the soldiers are ready for battle..


h&#233;h&#233;  :Smilie:  yes


I have a questions 
Each time i draw the juice from a amp or a vial when i change the needle i lick it and aspire the juice to taste and not waste, it has a chemical taste. I wonder if i can taste the fakes primo and winny...

What taste primo and winny have?

----------


## Seajackal

Don't trust the taste test it doesn't work at all bro, you may get some shit in
your tongue you will be regretting for the rest of your life  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## musselman

> Real sustanon from Karachi, look very good and overdosed.


Bro... how did you conclude that they are overdosed?

----------


## Seajackal

> Bro... how did you conclude that they are overdosed?


Wo Bu minbai ah!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## musselman

> Wo Bu minbai ah!


 :LOL:  

SJ: I was asking how he concluded that his karachi are overdosed... since bro xprime has a tendency to "taste" his gear... I was wondering if his tongue told him so...

----------


## Seajackal

Mmm that's interesting... :Big Grin:

----------


## Xprime

> Bro... how did you conclude that they are overdosed?


i don t know, i said that just for fun.

----------

